# Emminail-----Love the look of the nails--------I wish the site was in English so I can order



## M1sty (Sep 13, 2011)

*Hello I found an nail website called **http://www.emmi-nail.de* 

*Good side:Website has beautiful wonderful looking nails&amp; all types of nail art&amp; beautiful looking nail polishes*

*Badside:I wish the website was in english so I can order if not can I find an online nail shop like that in the U.S.?*


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 13, 2011)

I cant even access the website! LOL!!

Best bet is to just enjoy the pics and buy the products similar to it from Sally's.

Those lemon slices look like something that was at Sally's not too long ago.


----------



## M1sty (Sep 13, 2011)

DreamWarrior,Look up Emmi-Nail on FaceBook and you can click on the website link thru their FaceBook page.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 13, 2011)

It's in German.


----------

